# The 'Beetles of SoWo' photo shoot Presented by Lowered Congress



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name's Gary (obviously). I'm looking forward to our beetle meet. (Does anyone know our location? If not we can set something up) 


I run a site called lowered congress on Facebook and we're gonna come down there to do a beetle shoot. Best bugs in town lol. 

Afterwards we'll do something fun and all drive to 'invade' the MK5 meet that goes on there hahaha. 

Anyone game?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm definitely in!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I would have knows about SoWo sooner. I bought my beetle in January so I'm a little late to the game. Not sure I'd drive down there though. If a lot of us drive down together I might be persuaded .. haha.. I'm looking forward to all the awesome pics though. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll meet up


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just depends on what the booth car rules are. if we can get away we will be there
-wes


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Is this years setup different?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Is this years setup different?


I don't think they are letting people on the main field go in and out like last year. But they weren't supposed to last year, from what I remember lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I don't think they are letting people on the main field go in and out like last year. But they weren't supposed to last year, from what I remember lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Lol! I'm more than sure they'll let us do what we want.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Whatever happen to this?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in if this is happening.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is still happening! I just haven't had the time to go around and pick a spot. 

Main Details : We're gonna meet up somewhere in Helen, do some awesome shots and head out and check out the MK5 meet together. My guess is we meet one hour before the MK5 meet haha.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Bumping this for those who haven't seen it! 


Does anyone know a good area to meet up at before I start looking at the map?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup: I'm still in for this. I was wanting to do a Beetle shoot down there anyway


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> :thumbup: I'm still in for this. I was wanting to do a Beetle shoot down there anyway


 Me too if they let us get our beetles off the show grounds for a bit


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I am in on this as well.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not bringing my car on the show grounds, will have to find some where to park and walk.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Me too if they let us get our beetles off the show grounds for a bit


 Do we have to leave our cars there all weekend? I was under the impression we could come/go..?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't worry guys, I'm sure they'll let us take the beetles out for a sec. Especially for a feature for them.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

GaryD87 said:


> Don't worry guys, I'm sure they'll let us take the beetles out for a sec. Especially for a feature for them.


 Supposedly if you are in the main show field, your car cannot leave after 10pm Friday (time the gates close) till the show is over. I talked with Chris, one of the show organizers, and he reiterated several times that if you are parking by people, you need to get there together and your car has to stay on the field from Friday to Sat. However, if you know the right people. LOL!!! 

Depending on how we are able to move around, my husband and I will be there.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure if I want to put up with the rules and stipulations for a damn car show. Is there no parking to walk around and then leave?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

stainlineho said:


> Not sure if I want to put up with the rules and stipulations for a damn car show. Is there no parking to walk around and then leave?


 LOL! I think that there is more than one field for the show. It's just the main field with all of the restrictions and the one you had to preregister for.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TJClover said:


> LOL! I think that there is more than one field for the show. It's just the main field with all of the restrictions and the one you had to preregister for.


 This


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Word. I'll be looking forward to meeting everyone. We need to get a Beetle owner/forum poster group photo.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

10 DAYS and counting!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahhhh I can't wait!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Ok, it is official, the Super Beetle will be at SOWO.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds great! It'd be awesome to have it there at our shoot! We've chosen a private location. Keep your eyes on this thread. We'll be posting up the time and place to meet up after we talk to whoever is in charge of runnin sowo. This is going to be a very memorable shoot


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, it is official, the Super Beetle will be at SOWO.


 Sure make us all look like amateurs. ..oh wait we are compared to APR lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Now I have to compete with that! Haha  Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

We'll all have fun I'm sure. I'm really stoked at the location. We have to keep hush about it cause our site has a lot of people wondering where it'll be.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So far the weather looks like it's gonna be sunny and 80 degrees! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, it is official, the Super Beetle will be at SOWO.


You guys should raffle off a chance to drive this thing.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Any updates on when this will be?? need to know soon to work out my schedule


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tonight. 6:00pm. We will be meeting by the general store. Lets get a head count. I'm in obviously. Who else?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Where is it? The dollar general?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Where is it? The dollar general?


Did this happen? I drove all over Helen and didn't see any Beetles together at all


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tomorrow evening will be our time guys. There was a lot of mass confusion today. Come by the tuning works booth and ask for Gary. We'll swap contact information letting you know what time and where exactly to meet up. ::thumbs up::


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Alright I'll stop by there


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I did not make it by the booth. Any update on meet?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

7:00 PM dollar general store shoot. Who's down


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

post pics of all the beetles at sowo.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I havent gone thru and edited anything yet, but I went ahead and uploaded what I had to my facebook if anyone wants to check them out:

sowo trip:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.576683999032260.1073741830.100000719959510&type=3

more sowo:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...31245614202.1073741831.100000719959510&type=3

and just random shots after sowo, detoured to Chattanooga to visit the VW plant and some other stuff. Got pics here and there of VWs driving by along the trip.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...93672254626.1073741832.100000719959510&type=3


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

@vdub10golf - It says the content is unavailable. Maybe the album is not set to public?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Anthony_A said:


> @vdub10golf - It says the content is unavailable. Maybe the album is not set to public?


Changed it. :thumbup:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Got to meet wes, tech, and tommy. Unfortunately, sowo was an incredible cluster**** in my opinion. Last year all the vendors were in one area. It was awesome. This year I feel there was a lack of presence within the show area. And it definitely showed to a lot of the vendors I'm friends with. 


I got some shots with tommy we have yet to edit. I think it'll look dope. Two blue bugs!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Got to meet wes, tech, and tommy. Unfortunately, sowo was an incredible cluster**** in my opinion. Last year all the vendors were in one area. It was awesome. This year I feel there was a lack of presence within the show area.


This, the weather didn't help but the show was setup wayyyy better last year. Cool to meet everyone that I did!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Changed it. :thumbup:



Still not working for me


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

drtechy said:


> This, the weather didn't help but the show was setup wayyyy better last year. Cool to meet everyone that I did!


I saw your bug but don't think I met you.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

@vdub10golf -- Thanks so much for sharing.. the pics look great! I wish I would have gone.. the Super Beetle looks awesome..


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I showed early to the 7:00pm time and was told you split. Another waste of time trying to meet up. Yes, it was a bit of a cluster f$&k. So I just tended to myself and the people I knew unless we met up by chance. Back to the request.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone else have any pics from the show yet?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

So where are all the Pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.vwvortex.com/galleries/?c=show_thumbs;p=Events/Enthusiast/Southern Worthersee/2013


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

If anybody could tell me more info about the beetle below (and above), I'd be grateful.
Model, wheel specs, suspension specs.


























Funbags


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Couple more


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

PK, thanks for posting some great Beetle pics, this thread, considering the title, was pretty lame until your pics, thanks again.

the link provided by the administrator was also helpful, but i wanted to zero in on the Beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I really felt like I had the only Beetle not on bags lol


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

No problem guys. 

DrTechy, which one is yours?
I really want info on that black one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PKstrategy said:


> No problem guys.
> 
> DrTechy, which one is yours?
> I really want info on that black one.


Its not pictured, SPM had me kind of hidden lol


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

jk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

OTAMYWY said:


> I showed early to the 7:00pm time and was told you split. Another waste of time trying to meet up. Yes, it was a bit of a cluster f$&k. So I just tended to myself and the people I knew unless we met up by chance. Back to the request.


I'd love to see some more pics of this awesome looking Beetle! opcorn:

Mike :laugh:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> I really felt like I had the only Beetle not on bags lol


Tommy (vdub10golf) is on coilovers and was there. However, it does seem that air ride is everywhere. *not hating on air at all- I love it.

Oh, and I believe both of those Black beetles posted are Turbo models, air ride, Boyd Coddington's, 3DSM 0.05's, owned by females.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't get a good close up on the show grounds of either of the black ones pictured above, and I didn't even see that white one with whitewall tires. I keep forgetting to check this at home, my work computer (that I'm on now) won't let me upload pics onto flickr to post here. As soon as I do I'll upload all the Beetle ones I did get here


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdubjettaman said:


> Tommy (vdub10golf) is on coilovers and was there. However, it does seem that air ride is everywhere. *not hating on air at all- I love it.
> 
> Oh, and I believe both of those Black beetles posted are Turbo models, air ride, Boyd Coddington's, 3DSM 0.05's, owned by females.


Yeah I'm on FK coils, I was mainly parked out on the strip until later Saturday I snuck into the show grounds, right as everyone was leaving lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Yeah I'm on FK coils, I was mainly parked out on the strip until later Saturday I snuck into the show grounds, right as everyone was leaving lol


Static FTW! 

Yea I don't hate on bags, just wayyyyy too expensive to me.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Did anyone take any more pics? I haven't seen the pics with mine and the other blue bug yet.


----------

